# question idiote concernant Apple TV



## de-at (27 Février 2009)

A quoi sert le port USB? 
Merci


----------



## ipascm (2 Mars 2009)

officiellement à rien, il parait que c'est pour le service....
officieusement à connecter un disque dur, ou une mémoire de masse...


----------

